# 1962 Schwinn Typhoon



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 9, 2016)

Just picked this one up off a fellow caber . Needs a good cleaning and correct seat , then I think I will be a cool bike with the twin straightbar .


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2016)

*62 typhoon*

Love the 62 typhoon. One of my favorite schwinn middleweights. I will sell this black/white seat. It was taken off of a black 62 typhoon I used to own. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 9, 2016)

They  do look good, especially when cleaned up... Here is mine..


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 9, 2016)

yes yours is very nice


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's my tornado with the 62 style frame.late 61 serial number.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice bikes posted here! Super cool frames, one of the must have middleweight bikes Schwinn made along with the 61, 62 Corvette 5 speeds! Joe


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 10, 2016)

Great bike - those frames are awesome! I love the '61 stem too


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 16, 2016)

Would this have came with a front or rear rack ?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2016)

*62 typhoon*

They never came with one, but maybe as an option?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok thanks , I have a front one I think I'll put on it .


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2016)

The deluxe typhoon debuted in 65 with a front rack and headlight. Making it yours is key.


----------

